# As a pet Male vs Female



## Tessie (Jun 23, 2010)

Which makes a better pet? Do males spray ? Which is more loving? Can't afford to neuter, and Ilive in a small apartment. 

Thanks


----------



## SarahJ (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't think the sex of the rabbit has anything to do with it, all depends on individual rabbits and their personality. Both male and female will territorial spray and poop, normally when they reach puberty. Have you thought sbout getting adopting a bun from a rescue that has already been spayed/neutered?


----------



## Tessie (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a rescue mini rex that was dumped .And she had two babies they are 2.5 weeks old I want to keep them. I thinkI have a boy and a girl.I want to keep everyone, Just checking if the boy will spray I never thought the females did(that is why I'm happy to have found this site)and yes they will live sperated.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 23, 2010)

The boys might spray, especially as they are growing up, in their teenage bunny months.  There's not much you can do to prevent spraying, unless you nueter him.  Even that sometimes doesn't curb it. I suggest maybe putting his cage in a corner, then you can put plastic over the two walls, and that would help the issue some for if he does spray.  

Emily


----------



## Tessie (Jun 23, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> The boys might spray, especially as they are growing up, in their teenage bunny months.  There's not much you can do to prevent spraying, unless you nueter him.  Even that sometimes doesn't curb it. I suggest maybe putting his cage in a corner, then you can put plastic over the two walls, and that would help the issue some for if he does spray.
> 
> Emily


good idea i really hope I'm wrong and they are all girls


----------



## nicolevins (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't think it's actually possible to sex them correctly at 2.5 weeks old. You would have to have some experience sexing rabbits.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 23, 2010)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> I don't think it's actually possible to sex them correctly at 2.5 weeks old. You would have to have some experience sexing rabbits.


I do have ten years experiencesexing bunnies and G pigs at 6-9 weeks old. So I'm really undecided about what sexmy babiesare being that theyso young. Like I said I hope I'm wrong What age can you tell for sure :?


----------



## nicolevins (Jun 23, 2010)

Tessie wrote:


> I do have ten years experienceÂ sexing bunnies and G pigs at 6-9 weeks old. So I'm really undecided about what sex they are so young. Like I said I hope I'm wrong



Ah, okay!
I thought you were a newbie


----------



## nicolevins (Jun 23, 2010)

Tessie wrote:


> Â What age can you tell for sure :?



I'm not a breeder, but from reading other peoples posts/topics, 6-7 weeks is usually when the owners sex their rabbits


----------



## Pipp (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmmm.... lessee... I used to hear that males were more friendly, and that may be true, but I think it depends more on breed and background than sex. 

My girl Pipp is totally bonded to me, she has attitude, as does my other dwarf, Sherry, who's also an outgoing little sweetheart but definitely with attitude, she grunts and charges. 

My male mini-rex, Dill, was an amazingly friendly, outgoing rabbit to everybody, although he didn't 'suffer fools gladly'. 

My female mini-lop is a snot, and I have a male pink-eyed/white shy guy who's friendlier than the lop. And I just had a little neglected, initially non-neutered Holland lop boy through here who stuck like glue to every human in sight. 

And I haven't have a problem with anybunny spraying because it really doesn't go very far and I think the girls have 'sprayed' too. The only difference is instead of wiping up a big puddle on the floor near the wall, it's more of a series of tiny puddles on the floor and a few inches up the wall, but it doesn't cover a lot more area. I barely notice the difference. (Although I think one of the Flemish boys could really project before his 'fix'). 

I neuter the boys more because of hormonal activities like inter-bunny aggression, circling and humping than spraying, and to make sure they don't reproduce if they leave my care.

The girls, however, must be spayed because of a shortened life span/serious health risks if they're not. 

This probably doesn't help, LOL! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Tessie (Jun 23, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Hmmm.... lessee... I used to hear that males were more friendly, and that may be true, but I think it depends more on breed and background than sex.
> 
> My girl Pipp is totally bonded to me, she has attitude, as does my other dwarf, Sherry, who's also an outgoing little sweetheart but definitely with attitude, she grunts and charges.
> 
> ...


Yes this does help


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 24, 2010)

I can usually take a pretty good guess as soon as the babies are about 3 days old... by 3 weeks I can pretty much know for sure, but I always have my 4-H leader do a second look, and I've been right the past litters I've done this with. 

It's different for each person, really. I myself will sometimes get messed up on a sex, or declare it could go either way. You really just have to know what to look for, and look closely. Some breeders can't tell their genders at all, and some have to wait 6/7 weeks. 

Emily


----------



## Jaded (Jun 24, 2010)

Males tend to be friendlier than females, some males spray..some dont. It depends on the personallity of the rabbit.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 24, 2010)

*T.A Bunnies wrote: *


> Males tend to be friendlier than females, some males spray..some dont. It depends on the personallity of the rabbit.


well then with me holding them every day since they where born maybe mine will be content and feel they don't have to spray.


----------



## bunnyluv96 (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, females can go into false pregnancies and get that dewlap thingy..I love my male bun and I have all male cats. I wouldn't trade him for the world. I think it's different with everyone, but in my exeperience he is mellow, sweet and loving. But then again he's a lop LOL I guess as far as telling sex...worst case scenario wait about 4/5 months. If he has any new growths by his butt then Bingo!  Lol...


----------

